# Recomendations for handheld marine LED spotlight



## jdwhite (May 31, 2004)

Compact handheld marine spotlight

I am researching best choices for an emergency/marine use spotlight. This will replace or backup a 12V corded handheld used for night time marine navigation, mostly inshore. I have been holding out for more choices and affordability in an LED light due to its increased burn time, cool burn temperature and shock resistance. Are LEDs reaching intensity performance of incandescent lights? 

I want this light to be: as compact as possible; usable above and below water; saltwater submersible; have reasonably long spot beam range; use standard C or D batteries or rechargeables; be able to hold charge for periods of non-use; have long burn time in case of emergencies; and cost under $100. 

I have recently compared and was impressed with UK’s new C8 eLED dive lights to the incandescent models however I did not get to test long range spot effectiveness. Are there other makes competing at similar or better quality and price point? Does anyone out there have recommendations? 

Thanks,
JD


----------



## SilverFox (May 31, 2004)

Hello JD,

Welcome to CPF.

I think the UK C8 eLED is about as close as you are going to come to what you are looking for. According to Doug's (Quickbeam) review, the C8 eLED should be good to about 59 meters (down to 1 lux). That would probably be adequate for once you are inside a channel, but may be a little shy of helping you find the channel in the dark.

Barbarian is manufacturing some LED dive lights, but I am not sure of the throw of them. You can find information on those lights in the LED forum. I have one of his DragonHID lights and can tell you it is of very good quality. The HID light would be a good choice, but it uses rechargeable batteries and is a bit more expensive than you have listed for a target price. It is quite bright and totally waterproof.

Tom


----------



## NikolaTesla (Jun 1, 2004)

Silver Fox is on the money- Correct. Get A UK dive light. I have the Light Cannon 100 which is brighter HID type. All their lights are rugged, totrally water proof. I have several and none have let me down or leaked. The LED models have better run time but that LC100 out shines them distance wise under or over the water...
www.BrightGuy.com has discounted pricing too.
UK lights are tough to- they take abuse pretty well. Make sure to grease the O ring well with silicon water proof grease. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif

If you want to be cheap, get a Vector spotlight for $20. If it breaks, through it out and get another. They ain't water proof but they can handle light rain. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

NikolaTesla /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

An Arc lamp is the Spark that takes away the Dark--HID Forever! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

My Lights LightWar /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif


----------



## jdwhite (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Recomendations for handheld marine LED spotlig*

Thanks for the info. The DragonHID sounds interesting and hard to believe that kind of power in a flashlight configuation. 

I spokewith Tina at BrightGuy. She suggested the standard C8 (245 lumens) over eLED (130 lumens). However when I viewed the two lights at around 30 ft. at a local retailer, the LED seemed to be a little brighter and had a more defined spot. I also noticed the LED light to have more of a shift in color to blueish light compared to the standard C8 which appeared more white and had light bleeding out some at wide angle which would impare night vision for navigation. 

I really would like to see how these compare at a long distance. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------

